# Problem with IBM ServeRAID-4Lx raid controller

## SupuS

Hi all

I succesfully installed gentoo on IBM ServeRAID-4Lx box but I am not able to make raid management properly.

I installed even RaidManager from original IBM install CD but every tool said me:

arcconf and hrconf has same output:

```

server cmdline # ./arcconf

Controllers found: 0

  | ARCCONF |  IBM uniform command line interface

  | ARCCONF |  Version 8.30 (B4857)

  | ARCCONF |  (C) Adaptec 2003-2006

  | ARCCONF |  All Rights Reserved

```

and ipssend:

```

server cmdline # ./ipssend getversion

Found 0 IBM ServeRAID controller(s).

Command aborted.

Verify that the drivers and hardware are properly installed.

```

In kernel I have IBM ServerRaid support under SCSI low level drivers and I see raid as one disc .. it is ok .. but I cannot manage raid ..  :Sad: 

I installed RaidManager too .. I used rpm2targz and created tar.gz archive from which I copied it's content to usr directory and startup script to etc/init.d ... I can start raid_agent:

```

server1 ~ # /etc/init.d/raid_agent start

starting IBM ServeRAID Manager Agent ...

```

and after that I can see ps output:

```

server1 ~ # ps aux |grep raid

root     12463  4.9  0.8 224868 18236 pts/3    S    14:44   0:02 ./jre/bin/java -Djava.compiler=NONE -cp /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan.jar com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.agent.ManagementAgent

......... and a lot of similar rows .. :)

```

Have anybody some knowledges how I can manage raid with these tools or other way?

Thanx a lot .. SupuS

and part of my lspci -v :

```

01:0a.0 RAID bus controller: IBM ServeRAID Controller

        Subsystem: IBM ServeRAID-4Lx

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 29

        Memory at fc7f0000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Expansion ROM at fea98000 [disabled] [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

```

----------

## jlg

after starting the raid_agent service  did you try running   as root

```

/usr/RaidMan/RaidMan

```

that should give you a java interface to manage your raid.

----------

## SupuS

 *jlg wrote:*   

> after starting the raid_agent service  did you try running   as root
> 
> ```
> 
> /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan
> ...

 

Thank you for answer. Unfortunately I have remote access only and on the box isn't X server installed .. so I cannot run java interface or I don't know how to do it  :Sad: 

```

# /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan.sh

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /usr/RaidMan/jre/lib/i386/libawt.so: libXp.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1586)

        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1503)

        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:788)

        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:834)

        at sun.security.action.LoadLibraryAction.run(LoadLibraryAction.java:50)

        at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)

        at sun.awt.NativeLibLoader.loadLibraries(NativeLibLoader.java:38)

        at sun.awt.DebugHelper.<clinit>(DebugHelper.java:29)

        at java.awt.Component.<clinit>(Component.java:506)

```

----------

## jlg

looks like libXp is not installed

my guess is you will need a few X libraries to get this running.

----------

## SupuS

 *jlg wrote:*   

> looks like libXp is not installed
> 
> my guess is you will need a few X libraries to get this running.

 

Hi jlg  :Smile: 

I installed libXp, than libXt and libXtst and now RaidMan has all libraries which it wants .. but still I have remote access only .. so I get

```

# /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan.sh

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.initDisplay(Native Method)

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.<clinit>(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:134)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)

        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(GraphicsEnvironment.java:62)

        at java.awt.Font.initializeFont(Font.java:308)

        at java.awt.Font.<init>(Font.java:344)

        at javax.swing.plaf.FontUIResource.<init>(FontUIResource.java:36)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.mgtGUI.plaf.heron.HeronLookAndFeel.initComponentDefaults(HeronLookAndFeel.java:218)

        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLookAndFeel.getDefaults(BasicLookAndFeel.java:81)

        at javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.java:394)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.util.JCRMOS.setLookAndFeel(JCRMOS.java:143)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.mgtGUI.Launch.main(Launch.java:2844)

```

I think that my problem is this message:

```

Controllers found: 0

```

If I will be able to found controller I can manage raid through hrconf, arcconf or ipssend ... I hope  :Smile: 

----------

## jlg

where did you get  that  from Controllers found: 0 ?

how do you access the system remotly?  with ssh?

if yes  try  with:

```

ssh user@server -X  /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan.sh

```

----------

## SupuS

 *jlg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> where did you get  that  from Controllers found: 0 ?
> 
> 

 

"Controllers found: 0" I get if I run arcconf, hrconf and ipssend comandline utilities from original IBM install cd

 *jlg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> how do you access the system remotly?  with ssh?
> 
> if yes  try  with:
> ...

 

yes with ssh but this command has a same error   :Sad: 

```

ssh -p 2222 user@server -X /usr/RaidMan/RaidMan.sh

Password:

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.initDisplay(Native Method)

        at sun.awt.X11GraphicsEnvironment.<clinit>(X11GraphicsEnvironment.java:134)

        at java.lang.Class.forName0(Native Method)

        at java.lang.Class.forName(Class.java:141)

        at java.awt.GraphicsEnvironment.getLocalGraphicsEnvironment(GraphicsEnvironment.java:62)

        at java.awt.Font.initializeFont(Font.java:308)

        at java.awt.Font.<init>(Font.java:344)

        at javax.swing.plaf.FontUIResource.<init>(FontUIResource.java:36)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.mgtGUI.plaf.heron.HeronLookAndFeel.initComponentDefaults(HeronLookAndFeel.java:218)

        at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicLookAndFeel.getDefaults(BasicLookAndFeel.java:81)

        at javax.swing.UIManager.setLookAndFeel(UIManager.java:394)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.util.JCRMOS.setLookAndFeel(JCRMOS.java:143)

        at com.ibm.sysmgt.raidmgr.mgtGUI.Launch.main(Launch.java:2844)

```

----------

## anom

Make sure you have SCSI Generic support enabled in your kernel otherwise IPSSEND won't be able to detect them.

----------

## SupuS

 *anom wrote:*   

> Make sure you have SCSI Generic support enabled in your kernel otherwise IPSSEND won't be able to detect them.

 

Hi anom

Thanks for tip .. I enabled SCSI Generic support but now if I start raid_agent, java consume 100% CPU and after few secconds I get kernel panic ended with:

```

Code: Bad EIP value.

EIP: [<00000000>] _stext+0x3feffd6c/0x20 SS_ESP 0068_c03b3c0c

```

so I think that SCSI Generic support can be right setting, but something else is bad ..

```

# uname -a

Linux server1 2.6.18-gentoo-r3 #8 SMP Mon Feb 12 14:52:14 CET 2007 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) III CPU - S         1266MHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

I tried linux-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 too

Any idea?

----------

